# Cutrone: addio alla Fiorentina. Ecco dove può finire.



## admin (27 Dicembre 2020)

Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Cutrone non verrà riscattato dalla Fiorentina. Andrà via già a gennaio. Sulle sue tracce ci sono Sampdoria, Bologna e Torino e Villarreal.


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Ci metteva grinta è passione ,ma si vedeva che tecnicamente era molto molto limitato


----------



## Andris (27 Dicembre 2020)

non è un giocatore da serie A,ma ci vuole umilità per tornare indietro quando assaggi certi palcoscenici


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Cutrone non verrà riscattato dalla Fiorentina. Andrà via già a gennaio. Sulle sue tracce ci sono Sampdoria, Bologna e Torino e Villarreal.



Ma come fa ad avere mercato sto scarpone?


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Cutrone non verrà riscattato dalla Fiorentina. Andrà via già a gennaio. Sulle sue tracce ci sono Sampdoria, Bologna e Torino e Villarreal.



col senno di poi quei 18/20 mln che abbiamo incassato sono stati grasso che cola.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> col senno di poi quei 18/20 mln che abbiamo incassato sono stati grasso che cola.



Esatto..e al tempo qualcuno storceva il naso manco avessimo ceduto un potenziale fenomeno..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esatto..e al tempo qualcuno storceva il naso manco avessimo ceduto un potenziale fenomeno..



Topic da rileggere tutto d’un fiato  https://www.milanworld.net/cedereste-davvero-cutrone-vt79198.html



rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ci metteva grinta è passione ,ma si vedeva che tecnicamente era molto molto limitato



Il Piatek italiano, il livello è quello (e anche le caratteristiche sono simili). Cutrone ha più palle ma solo con quelle ci fai poco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Topic da rileggere tutto d’un fiato  https://www.milanworld.net/cedereste-davvero-cutrone-vt79198.html
> 
> 
> 
> Il Piatek italiano, il livello è quello (e anche le caratteristiche sono simili). Cutrone ha più palle ma solo con quelle ci fai poco.



ahahahaah!!! Mamma mia rileggendolo..ero ancora nella via di mezzo, cessione ok però mi dispiaceva..
Va detto che da noi fece meglio che in seguito, qualche gol anche pregevole..ma al tempo eravamo ancora illusi da Piontec perfino...poi i sei mesi dopo del polacco ci fecero rimpiangere perfino Javi Moreno


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ahahahaah!!! Mamma mia rileggendolo..ero ancora nella via di mezzo, cessione ok però mi dispiaceva..
> Va detto che da noi fece meglio che in seguito, qualche gol anche pregevole..ma al tempo eravamo ancora illusi da Piontec perfino...poi i sei mesi dopo del polacco ci fecero rimpiangere perfino Javi Moreno



A me il p(ol)acco fece rimpiangere perfino Luther Blissett (che almeno era simpatico), fai te.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Cutrone non verrà riscattato dalla Fiorentina. Andrà via già a gennaio. Sulle sue tracce ci sono Sampdoria, Bologna e Torino e Villarreal.



Mi pare cutrone stia dando l'addio al calcio più che altro.....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi pare cutrone stia dando l'addio al calcio più che altro.....



O è il calcio che sta dando l’addio a Cutrone?


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> O è il calcio che sta dando l’addio a Cutrone?



In effetti si stanno facendo 'ciao ciao' con la manina e vicenda.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In effetti si stanno facendo 'ciao ciao' con la manina e vicenda.



Dopo la sceneggiata di Fiorentina-Milan del Febbraio scorso non posso dire che mi dispiaccia.


----------



## Manue (28 Dicembre 2020)

Sempre pensato che il suo livello non è la Serie A, 
anzi, sempre detto ad un mio amico con il quale discutevo, e che sosteneva che 20 mln erano pochi e la società era incapace ecc ecc...

tutti i nodi tornano al pettine, 
sempre.

Tempo qualche annetto e questo scende di categoria.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> A me il p(ol)acco fece rimpiangere perfino Luther Blissett (che almeno era simpatico), fai te.



Io ricordo che iniziai a dubitare del polacco a inizio della seconda stagione...in estate speravo avesse chiuso in bruttezza per colpa del nostro gioco orrendo..ma poi vedendolo modalità mozzarella su ogni pallone, sempre per terra, incapace perfino di stoppare la palla ho mollato..la mazzata definitiva fu il dito al naso dopo il gol su rigore (mi pare col Verona)..roba da bimbominkia di 3° categoria


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ricordo che iniziai a dubitare del polacco a inizio della seconda stagione...in estate speravo avesse chiuso in bruttezza per colpa del nostro gioco orrendo..ma poi vedendolo modalità mozzarella su ogni pallone, sempre per terra, incapace perfino di stoppare la palla ho mollato..la mazzata definitiva fu il dito al naso dopo il gol su rigore (mi pare col Verona)..roba da bimbominkia di 3° categoria



Questi topic qui https://www.milanworld.net/papa-piatek-futuro-il-milan-deve-stare-al-suo-passo-vt74661.html https://www.milanworld.net/piatek-v...-i-tifosi-mi-amano-i-giornali-no-vt82841.html https://www.milanworld.net/padre-piatek-non-vuole-fare-la-riserva-presto-novita-vt85285.html dovranno rimanere scolpiti ad imperitura memoria.

Detto questo ne abbiamo ancora di bimbiminkia, recentemente la romagnola per un goal alla Fiorentina (quando di testa si è mangiata l’impossibile in varie occasioni, oltre agli svarioni in difesa continui o quasi) è andata davanti alle telecamere a fare il gesto del blablabla. Un altro da epurare asap.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Topic da rileggere tutto d’un fiato  https://www.milanworld.net/cedereste-davvero-cutrone-vt79198.html
> 
> 
> 
> Il Piatek italiano, il livello è quello (e anche le caratteristiche sono simili). Cutrone ha più palle ma solo con quelle ci fai poco.


Vuoi un consiglio? Andare a riprendere vecchi post per auto compiacersi non è bello, anche perché si deride poi gli altri, e questo diventa con il tempo pesante, pesante, fin quando magari non si legge più neanche piu quello che scrivi.

È semplicemente un consiglio poi sei libero di comportarti come vuoi, ognuno è libero di vivere la propria passione come meglio crede.

Su Cutrone chi capisce di calcio lo capisce dopo 10 secondi se uno sa giocare o meno, ci vogliono 10 secondi.
Su Piattek hai ragione concetti simili a Cutrone, stessi problemi tecnici, esattamente come Romagnoli.

Si rimane effettivamente un po basiti su certe risposte, soprattutto se c'è chi pensa di capire di calcio.......invece...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Dicembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Vuoi un consiglio? Andare a riprendere vecchi post per auto compiacersi non è bello, anche perché si deride poi gli altri, e questo diventa con il tempo pesante, pesante, fin quando magari non si legge più neanche piu quello che scrivi.
> 
> È semplicemente un consiglio poi sei libero di comportarti come vuoi, ognuno è libero di vivere la propria passione come meglio crede.
> 
> ...



Sulla prima parte è vero, l’effetto può essere quello che tu dici, anche se non era l’intenzione, anche perché di boiate ne ho scritte pure io, hai voglia. 
Era più che altro un modo per mostrare quanto tenessimo a certi giocatori immeritevoli, quanto gli anni di digiuno ci avessero fatto un po’ ridimensionare come tifoseria.

Per quanto riguarda la seconda parte si, è come hai detto, io penso che su certi giocatori forse ci sia dell’affetto che offusca i giudizi, probabilmente.


----------



## Djerry (28 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Cutrone non verrà riscattato dalla Fiorentina. Andrà via già a gennaio. Sulle sue tracce ci sono Sampdoria, Bologna e Torino e Villarreal.



Non mi capacitavo del credito che godesse non solo tra i tifosi ma pure tra molti addetti ai lavori, l'avevo paragonato a Paloschi per denigrarlo, ma non pensavo che fallisse così miseramente nelle due successive avventure.

Un giocatore del genere nel giusto contesto ha comunque la doppia cifra di reti in canna persino in Serie A, perché gli istinti sotto porta ci sono, se la testa è motivata.

E l'entusiasmo dei tifosi rossoneri era giustificabile in quel contesto di miseria generale, perché c'era davvero nulla a cui affezionarsi e lui almeno aizzava il pubblico e faceva segni alla curva dopo un gol della bandiera prima dell'ennesima sconfitta.

Il problema è che non faceva altro, e di queste valutazioni ringrazierò sempre la dirigenza che guarda al campo ed allo scouting report nelle proprie scelte. Non a quello che dice la curva o alla conta dei gol.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sulla prima parte è vero, l’effetto può essere quello che tu dici, anche se non era l’intenzione, anche perché di boiate ne ho scritte pure io, hai voglia.
> Era più che altro un modo per mostrare quanto tenessimo a certi giocatori immeritevoli, quanto gli anni di digiuno ci avessero fatto un po’ ridimensionare come tifoseria.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la seconda parte si, è come hai detto, io penso che su certi giocatori forse ci sia dell’affetto che offusca i giudizi, probabilmente.



OK.

Stesso discorso deve essere fatto per Romagnoli,identico.

Ieri ho rivisto alcune partite del Milan, e le partite che riguardi sono stress free, quindi capisci a prezzi o noti certe sfumature che con l'adrenalina della partita non noti.

Se guardiamo Romagnoli attentamente, non si nota solo la lentezza ma anche posture del corpo sbagliate, letture preventive assenti ma anche " la cosa più grave" come si posiziona nel uno contro uno. Non c'è speranza se lo puntano 100 volte sub100 lo saltano.

In più una cosa che nessuno ha notato è: Non accorcia mai mai mai su chi tira, si mette mano dietro la schiena e si gira, esattamente come si farebbe a l'oratorio

Nel ultima partita due volte Kalulu accorcia, non si gira e va in scivolata sul l'uomo che tira in porta, una evitando un tiro pericolosissimo in porta.

Romagnoli invece andava alla ricerca di margherite fuori stagioni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Dicembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> OK.
> 
> Stesso discorso deve essere fatto per Romagnoli,identico.
> 
> ...



Anch’io riguardo le partite ogni tanto, proprio per apprezzare (e in certi casi disprezzare  ) meglio certi dettagli tecnici, e concordo in pieno con la tua analisi su Romagnoli. Ma non a caso lo sa anche Maldini, infatti probabilmente prenderemo uno, Simakan, che come caratteristiche è agli antipodi di Romagnoli. E lì sarà dura, per colui che “vuole essere tra i più pagati”, mantenere la titolarità.



Djerry ha scritto:


> Non mi capacitavo del credito che godesse non solo tra i tifosi ma pure tra molti addetti ai lavori, l'avevo paragonato a Paloschi per denigrarlo, ma non pensavo che fallisse così miseramente nelle due successive avventure.
> 
> Un giocatore del genere nel giusto contesto ha comunque la doppia cifra di reti in canna persino in Serie A, perché gli istinti sotto porta ci sono, se la testa è motivata.
> 
> ...



Concordo in toto Djerry, anche io penso che lui, come Piatek, sia uno che possa al massimo aspirare alla doppia cifra in Serie A, però a patto di avere tutta la squadra che giochi per lui, altrimenti sta fresco.

Concordo anche sul resto del post e su ciò che ha portato molti a sopravvalutarlo. Ma quando scrivi “l'avevo paragonato a Paloschi per denigrarlo“ intendi per denigrare Cutrone o per denigrare Paloschi? Perché non saprei chi dei due dovrebbe sentirsi denigrato dal paragone.


----------



## Giangy (28 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Cutrone non verrà riscattato dalla Fiorentina. Andrà via già a gennaio. Sulle sue tracce ci sono Sampdoria, Bologna e Torino e Villarreal.



Ci metteva grinta e passione, ma aveva dei limiti evidenti, un pò come una specie di Lapadula.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anch’io riguardo le partite ogni tanto, proprio per apprezzare (e in certi casi disprezzare  ) meglio certi dettagli tecnici, e concordo in pieno con la tua analisi su Romagnoli. Ma non a caso lo sa anche Maldini, infatti probabilmente prenderemo uno, Simakan, che come caratteristiche è agli antipodi di Romagnoli. E lì sarà dura, per colui che “vuole essere tra i più pagati”, mantenere la titolarità.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se segna 10-11-12 gol è relativo e fuorviante.

Oggi non serve il:"segno 10 gol a stagione non serve, se poi non si amalgama con la squadra, perché uno che aspetta che la palla gli arrivi per far gol e totalmente inutile ,oltre a essere un danno per l'economia di squadra..

Solo a Pippo Inzaghi si poteva perdonare che non sapesse giocare a pallone, ma lui ti faceva 20/30 gol a stagione, ti faceva vincere le coppe, ecco un Pippo Inzaghi lo prendere i, anche per far capire a questi giovincelli di oggi come si esulta dopo un gol.


----------



## Djerry (28 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anch’io riguardo le partite ogni tanto, proprio per apprezzare (e in certi casi disprezzare  ) meglio certi dettagli tecnici, e concordo in pieno con la tua analisi su Romagnoli. Ma non a caso lo sa anche Maldini, infatti probabilmente prenderemo uno, Simakan, che come caratteristiche è agli antipodi di Romagnoli. E lì sarà dura, per colui che “vuole essere tra i più pagati”, mantenere la titolarità.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 In effetti avrei potuto tirare fuori "lupetto" Mannari, che sicuramente gli over 35 ricordano benissimo.

Piatek per me resta un enigma irrisolto, non ho problemi a confessarlo.

Verissimo quello che dici, ovvero la squadra che deve giocare per lui, ed in questo senso una delle mie più grandi cantonate recenti fu nel luglio 2019, quando pensavo che con l'arrivo di due giocatori alle sue spalle (era il periodo di Correa + il trequartista) avrebbe ritrovato gol persino con Giampaolo.

Ad onor del vero non solo non arrivarono quei due giocatori ma il vate di Giulianova se ne uscì pochi giorni dopo con la mefistofelica "Suso mi fa impazzire" riconsegnando la mattonella allo spagnolo, e lì ho capito che per il polacco era finita e mi sono subito rimangiato l'ottimismo ad agosto.

Ma non riesco a farne a meno: la discrepanza tra quello che faceva prima e quello che faceva dopo è troppo troppo troppo enorme per non farmi pensare a qualcosa di extra che è scattato nella sua testa.
Non era il nuovo Sheva o follie di questo tipo, okay. Ma quei due anni e mezzo precedenti alla crisi sono incompatibili con la definizione di brocco.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Dicembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Se segna 10-11-12 gol è relativo e fuorviante.
> 
> Oggi non serve il:"segno 10 gol a stagione non serve, se poi non si amalgama con la squadra, perché uno che aspetta che la palla gli arrivi per far gol e totalmente inutile ,oltre a essere un danno per l'economia di squadra..
> 
> Solo a Pippo Inzaghi si poteva perdonare che non sapesse giocare a pallone, ma lui ti faceva 20/30 gol a stagione, ti faceva vincere le coppe, ecco un Pippo Inzaghi lo prendere i, anche per far capire a questi giovincelli di oggi come si esulta dopo un gol.



Perfetto. Ma poi Pippo Inzaghi sono certi aspetti, tipo i tempi e le letture, era un grandissimo attaccante, e la palla la sapeva difendere benissimo. Altro livello proprio.



Djerry ha scritto:


> In effetti avrei potuto tirare fuori "lupetto" Mannari, che sicuramente gli over 35 ricordano benissimo.
> 
> Piatek per me resta un enigma irrisolto, non ho problemi a confessarlo.
> 
> ...



Per Lupetto fai pure gli over 40. 

Sul resto io direi i sei mesi precedenti alla crisi, non i due anni e mezzo (dove oltre al consueto nulla nel resto del gioco non è che segnasse tanto). E a questo punto tocca chiedersi se ci sia stata una crisi dopo o piuttosto un ritorno alla sua normalità. Io la risposta me la sono data, per quelli che sono ancora incerti penso che ci penserà il resto della sua carriera a parlare per lui. Del resto se adesso si parla per lui di possibile ritorno al Genoa e nessun DS in Italia e in Europa lo ritiene degno di una squadra con certe ambizioni nei principali campionati beh, penso che un motivo ci sia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Dicembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Vuoi un consiglio? Andare a riprendere vecchi post per auto compiacersi non è bello, anche perché si deride poi gli altri, e questo diventa con il tempo pesante, pesante, fin quando magari non si legge più neanche piu quello che scrivi.
> 
> È semplicemente un consiglio poi sei libero di comportarti come vuoi, ognuno è libero di vivere la propria passione come meglio crede.
> 
> ...


C'è da dire che Piatek all'inizio si era presentato diversamente, ogni tiro o quasi la metteva dentro, aveva una percentuale realizzativa eccezionale. Francamente non pensavo potesse essere un bidone di simili proporzioni.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Dicembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che Piatek all'inizio si era presentato diversamente, ogni tiro o quasi la metteva dentro, aveva una percentuale realizzativa eccezionale. Francamente non pensavo potesse essere un bidone di simili proporzioni.



Possiamo distinguere i giocatori in 2 classi:

1- chi fa gol ma non sa giocare a calcio ( inzaghi-Bacca-cutrone-Piattek) per citarne alcuni.

2- chi segna e fa migliorare anche le prestazioni dei compagni, semplicemente perche tecnicamente sanno giocare a calcio,diciamo: ( ibra-van basten-Messi-kaka- scheva) per dirne altri.

Nella categoria 3 segno ma i miei compagni non li miglioro , mettiamo "Ronaldo"

La categoria 1 se non segna e come giocare in 10.

La 2- magari non segnano ma giochi sempre in 11 .

Tornando a Piattek , semplicemente è stato miracolato in quei 6 mesi, ma che non sapesse giocare a calcio lo si vedeva ad occhio nudo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Dicembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Possiamo distinguere i giocatori in 2 classi:
> 
> 1- chi fa gol ma non sa giocare a calcio ( inzaghi-Bacca-cutrone-Piattek) per citarne alcuni.
> 
> ...



Anche perché non è che avesse un background importante che vedendo quanto fatto dopo quei sei mesi dici “no, non può essere questo, non può essere così scarso, è impossibile”. Prima di quei famosi sei mesi aveva una trentina di goal in due stagioni nel campionato polacco, trentina di goal fatta in 60 presenze.

Aldilà del fatto che, anche a livello di “mera conta dei goal”, un goal ogni due partite (statistica di per sé buona ma non eccezionale) in un campionato interregionale come quello polacco (trentesimo nella classifica del ranking UEFA, sotto anche al campionato Kazako, azero, romeno, ungherese, bulgaro ecc ) non è davvero nulla di impressionante (quindi fondamentalmente non ci si può appellare a quanto fatto “prima” di quei sei mesi, anche perché sono convinto che se tornasse in Polonia -cosa che succederà prima dei suoi 30 anni imho- i suoi 20 goal all’anno tornerebbe a farli, è un campionato semi-professionistico o poco più), il problema è che appunto non sapeva minimamente giocare a calcio.

Inzaghi, spesso citato quando si parla di attaccanti poco tecnici e poco associativi, in realtà aveva, come detto, una capacità di difendere il pallone straordinaria, una capacità nei tempi e nelle letture da grandissimo attaccante, da fuoriclasse, anche se non aveva certo un primo tocco fatato (sebbene rispetto a Piatek e Cutrone fosse Johan Cruijff, all’epoca sembrava scarso perché giocava in una squadra nella quale, tipo nel 2004/2005, Crespo era il quarto attaccante, giusto per chiarire il livello) e non andava in porta con il pallone dribblando le difese. Per questo anche tu hai detto “uno come Inzaghi lo prenderei”. Ma appunto sono casi rarissimi, in genere i grandi attaccanti sono completi.

Pitale(k) è semplicemente tornato ad essere quello che è sempre stato, anche perché ricordiamoci che è arrivato in Italia a 23 anni, se avesse avuto talento non sarebbe rimasto a marcire in Polonia fino a 23 anni senza attirare gli interessi di nessuno dei club dei primi quattro campionati europei, manco di club da lotta Europa League.


----------



## Sam (28 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Cutrone non verrà riscattato dalla Fiorentina. Andrà via già a gennaio. Sulle sue tracce ci sono Sampdoria, Bologna e Torino e Villarreal.


Fossi in lui, valuterei la possibilità di andare a svernare in Cina o qualche altro campionato ridicolo dove gente come Pellè e Oscar prende valanghe d'oro per passeggiare in campo.

Magari, considerando il livello del calcio locale, finsice che lo considerano pure un fenomeno.
Non ha senso continuare in A in squadrette che lottano per la salvezza oppure in B. Ti pagano il minimo sindacale e non ti calcola nessuno ugualmente perché sei troppo scarso per campionati di un certo livello.


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (28 Dicembre 2020)

quanti fenomeni.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Dicembre 2020)

Noi abbiamo sopportato la purga Schelotto. Ma anche agli interisti tra Comandini e Cutrone non gli è andata meglio.

Pensare che con questo mezzo giocatore ci abbiamo ricavato fior di quattrini è una roba incredibile. Non dico che siamo alla circonvenzione d'incapace ma quasi.

Per carità, ci teneva alla maglia e si sbatteva. Ma è tutto. Troppo limitato per poter aspirare alla maglia del Milan. Però sinceramente non pensavo fosse così messo male. Non era da Milan, ok, ma il Cutrone post Milan non è nemmeno da bassa Serie B. Spiace per lui (ma dopo quel Fiorentina-Milan, anche no...) ma per fortuna non è più un nostro problema.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Dicembre 2020)

Io in prestito a fare da vice Ibra lo riprenderei.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io in prestito a fare da vice Ibra lo riprenderei.



Col gioco che facciamo c’entra meno di Christine Lagarde ad un party emo.


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è un giocatore da serie A,ma ci vuole umilità per tornare indietro quando assaggi certi palcoscenici



Non esageriamo, è un giocatore da serie A, ovviamente non da squadra di vertice. A Firenze lasciamo perdere, non ce n'è uno che stia facendo bene, da anni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo, è un giocatore da serie A, ovviamente non da squadra di vertice. A Firenze lasciamo perdere, non ce n'è uno che stia facendo bene, da anni.



Il livello della Serie A si sta alzando, non so per quanto ancora quelli come Cutrone saranno giocatori da Serie A. Un tempo nelle provinciali ci giocavano i Lucarelli e gli Hubner, che pur non essendo certo fenomeni stanno a Cutrone come Van Basten ad Huntelaar. Ma vabbè negli anni 2000 in Serie B (manco in Serie A) folleggiava gente come Dennis Godeas che rispetto a Cutrone era anni luce superiore in tutto, ma davvero in tutto, e gli anni ‘90 erano ancora più competitivi. Deve pregare che il calcio italiano non si rialzi davvero, altrimenti in Serie A non ci sarà più spazio per lui, temo.


----------

